# Question for those that use a CBE for field?



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm wanting to get a CBE and I kinda want it for 3-D and field. I'm trying to decide between the elite target model and the quad lite target model and buying the 3rd axis for it. My big question is are the elite series pretty slow to go up and down compared to the quad lites? I have shibuya and axcell 3000 right now so how would they compare to either one of those sights about going up and down by turning the dial(and of course I don't mean using the rapid adjust on either of the 2 I have now). Also are there any major differences between the two beside the elite having the 3rd axis with it and it having a scale on it?


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

I just switched (2 weeks ago) from BHFS to Freestyle, and chose the CBE Elite Target. I shot our State Field Tournament this weekend with it, and it was fantastic. I love the sight. It was not slow to adjust at all. It has pretty coarse threads, so it moved pretty well. there are 30 clicks per turn, but the rod is coarse threaded, so it moves pretty fast to me. Even going from a long walk up to a short target, it seemed just fine to me. 

Coming from BHFS I dont have much of a reference point i guess, but i believe the sight is awesome.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

does the CBE have a removable block, like the sure loc... so you can swap out scopes without having to 'rethread' them..... if this question makes any sense at all....lol


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

No, the block is not removable. If you are using the CBE scope, there is a squared out notch on the scope housing. You just bolt the housing right onto the sight. It comes with a longer bolt if you are not using the CBE housing. I believe the Viper housing fits right onto the sight also. It has the squared notch also.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok I am leaning more to the elite target model but there has to be a few more people out there that shoot them.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Get the Elite. I like everything about it.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks like that may be the one I go with.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jury Still Out for Me*

I feel very strongly that the CBE is the very best movable sight on the market.
That being said, it is a tough call for me trying to choose between the Quad Lite 3D and Elite 3D. I shoot mostly field archery and pick my sights to compliment that disapline. I have two new 3D Elites with the clicks and the scribed scale on the sight and have not mounted them to try out yet. The reason is that I received them late in the Field season with three shoots left to shoot and didn't want to go through the setup process for three shoots. I am going to do that but I am not sure I will like them better. I figured out how to generate a sight tape for the old Quad Lite and just shot in my marks for the bunny targets. I REALLY like the speed of adjustment on the old sight since it doesn't have a quick slide feature. It works GREAT as is. I am looking forward to setting up the new sights and having actual numbers to set to and actual numbers for the bunny marks. They do adjust a lot slower up and down than the old models but it may not be as big a deal as I am making it. I think I will put the new sight on my 737 so I can switch back and forth with my Pro Elite which is my main field bow. I have three of the Shibuyas and shot them for three years and they are a fine sight but there is just something special about the fit and feel of the CBEs. Hope this helps rather than adds to the confusion. I use the 3D models because I have no problem getting 80 yards and see no need for the longer sight bar of the target models.
Jbird


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

So the 3-d model works for you shooting field? Thanks for adding to my total confusion of which to get. Just kidding thanks for the input. I would like to use the 3-d model I'm just kinda scared to spend that kind of money on a new sight and then find out I can't get the distance out of it. Planning on measuring some of my old tapes to just see how long I will need. So are you saying that the newer elite model adjusts a lot slower than the quad lite? After calling scott and lancaster and talking to them about it I have come up with the elite models speed is similar to my shibuya and tru ball .


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Frozen Tiger said:


> No, the block is not removable. If you are using the CBE scope, there is a squared out notch on the scope housing. You just bolt the housing right onto the sight. It comes with a longer bolt if you are not using the CBE housing. I believe the Viper housing fits right onto the sight also. It has the squared notch also.


thats too bad. I was hoping it would have something like the sure loc. I want something that I can switch between scopes easily.... ill have to find one and play around with it....

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Elite CBE Speed*



outback jack said:


> So the 3-d model works for you shooting field? Thanks for adding to my total confusion of which to get. Just kidding thanks for the input. I would like to use the 3-d model I'm just kinda scared to spend that kind of money on a new sight and then find out I can't get the distance out of it. Planning on measuring some of my old tapes to just see how long I will need. So are you saying that the newer elite model adjusts a lot slower than the quad lite? After calling scott and lancaster and talking to them about it I have come up with the elite models speed is similar to my shibuya and tru ball .


I would say that the Elite CBE models are very similar in speed to my Shibuya
365 CPs. One other thing. I think I am going to order the 3rd axis for my old CBE but not for the 3rd axis adustment as much as the extra sight bar length.
With my 26.5 inch draw my 29 mm Sureloc Black Eagle scope needs to be a 
touch further out so that I can see a little day light around the edge of the scope body in my peep.

Jbird


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I actually played with my shibuya last night and man it seemed like it took a lot of turns just to go from 20-50 yds. . Man I don't know if I want the elite or the quad now simply because of the speed that it adjusts.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JB do you ever have a problem "fine tuning" your quad lite since it has so much movement between marks on the dial and no clicks? I just worry about getting the quad and being just low or high and not having a reference to move a little bit. I would rather have the quad for the speed of movement up and down the scale but just worried about the small movements.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Oj*

On my Quad Lite I don't use the numbers at all to adjust the sight. I make a good sight tape and I have the CBE magnifier on the sight. The magnifier has
a fine red line that crosses the tape and I have no problems with just setting
the red line to the line on my sight tape and getting good accuracy. You would be surprised how many people use only the sight pointer and sight tape. You might also be surprised how many "clicks" you can be either way and still hit the 5 ring on the longer shots. A good exercise is to go out and shoot the longest distance you feel you can group accurately. If thats 60 yards, set up at 60 yards and shoot groups at that distance moving your sight a click at a time both up and down and find out what your margin of error is for setting your sight. It's an eye opener. Its also valuable to figure out how many clicks it takes to move the point of impact 1" at 20, 35, 50, 65, 70, and 80 yards. This will help you figure out what to do if you shoot your first arrow and its high or low. Lots of ins and outs to the Field game and I am still picking new things up every season.

Jbird


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I just switched back to a CBE after shooting the Axcel for a couple years. I went with the Quad Lite 3d for the speed of it. I have the magnifier too. If you get good marks and create a good sight tape, there's nothing on the market any better. I was also wanting to shoot the new Elite from CBE, but without a speed button to adjust it from 20-80, I knew I'd be disappointed. I shot the CBE ProLite sight for years so I knew what to expect in a target sight. IMHO, CBE is the benchmark for adjustable sights. I switched away from them because I thought having a "clicker" would be more accurate at longer distances. I've decided against that. If you're worried about getting the distance out of the 3d models, my set-up is as follows...

Hoyt ProElite w/ XT2000 limbs and Spiral X cams
59#
27.5" draw
359 gr A/C/G's
267 fps


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

FoggDogg said:


> I just switched back to a CBE after shooting the Axcel for a couple years. I went with the Quad Lite 3d for the speed of it. I have the magnifier too. If you get good marks and create a good sight tape, there's nothing on the market any better. I was also wanting to shoot the new Elite from CBE, but without a speed button to adjust it from 20-80, I knew I'd be disappointed. I shot the CBE ProLite sight for years so I knew what to expect in a target sight. IMHO, CBE is the benchmark for adjustable sights. I switched away from them because I thought having a "clicker" would be more accurate at longer distances. I've decided against that. If you're worried about getting the distance out of the 3d models, my set-up is as follows...
> 
> Hoyt ProElite w/ XT2000 limbs and Spiral X cams
> 59#
> ...


Wow, you don't have any problem using the 3-d model? Anyway I went ahead and ordered the quad lite target model just so I was sure to be able to get the range out of it. It should be here Tuesday. If I like it enough may be time to get of the Shibuya and get the 3-D model. Thanks for the info. guys.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

outback jack said:


> Wow, you don't have any problem using the 3-d model?



No, sir. No trouble at all. I've even got the sight set up in the middle of the adjustment. A couple years ago when I decided to set my bow up for field, I lowered my anchor point so my knuckles are on my jaw bone. Having the peep at this height, allows you to utilize all your verticle adjustment on your sight.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

FoggDogg said:


> No, sir. No trouble at all. I've even got the sight set up in the middle of the adjustment. A couple years ago when I decided to set my bow up for field, I lowered my anchor point so my knuckles are on my jaw bone. Having the peep at this height, allows you to utilize all your verticle adjustment on your sight.


Cool. I'm really excited to give the CBE a try. Been thinking about getting one for a while and I finally pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

FoggDogg said:


> I just switched back to a CBE after shooting the Axcel for a couple years. I went with the Quad Lite 3d for the speed of it. I have the magnifier too. If you get good marks and create a good sight tape, there's nothing on the market any better. I was also wanting to shoot the new Elite from CBE, but without a speed button to adjust it from 20-80, I knew I'd be disappointed. I shot the CBE ProLite sight for years so I knew what to expect in a target sight. IMHO, CBE is the benchmark for adjustable sights. I switched away from them because I thought having a "clicker" would be more accurate at longer distances. I've decided against that. If you're worried about getting the distance out of the 3d models, my set-up is as follows...
> 
> Hoyt ProElite w/ XT2000 limbs and Spiral X cams
> 59#
> ...


I've been using an older CBE 3DXL for my BHFS shooting for field this year. I am considering going to FS, and I just ordered an Elite Target model. I'm not worried about the lack of a speed button adjustment. I don't know if it's just the courses I shoot on, but I can't remember anywhere I've shot where I go from a 20 yarder to an 80 or vice versa without other targets in between. 

I don't think you could go wrong with either the Quad Lite or the Elite. CBE is top notch. And Scott/CBE customer service is unequaled in my opinion.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Got it in today and man I'm really liking it so far. May just have to sell the others and get another CBE.


----------

